# Understanding Becker, Fagen and Steely Dan.



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I first noticed them on the radio with a HIT! Haitian Divorce, with its great voicebox guitar from Larry Carlton which in turn led me to The Crusaders. It's a wonderfully told short story. Sassy and possibly even a modern morality tale.

Babs and Clean Willie were in love they said
So in love the preacher's face turned red
Soon everybody knew the thing was dead
He shouts, she bites, they wrangle through the night
She go crazy
Got to make a getaway
Papa say

[Chorus:]
Oh - no hesitation
No tears and no hearts breakin'
No remorse
Oh - congratulations
This is your Haitian Divorce

She takes the taxi to the good hotel
Bon marche as far as she can tell
She drinks the zombie from the cocoa shell
She feels alright, she get it on tonight
Mister driver
Take me where the music play
Papa say

[Chorus]

At the Grotto
In the greasy chair
Sits the Charlie with the lotion and the kinky hair
When she smiled, she said it all
The band was hot so
They danced the famous Merengue
Now we dolly back
Now we fade to black

Tearful reunion in the USA
Day by day those memories fade away
Some babies grow in a peculiar way
It changed, it grew, and everybody knew
Semi-mojo
Who's this kinky so-and-so?
Papa go

However that's about it when it comes to them providing us with a clear narrative story that's easy to understand. Instead we have two Cynics not quite telling us what we fear we might be hearing. Rather like Randy Newman they often told the story from the least appealing angle possible, e..g a paedophile, a drug dealer,, and then they just left most of the detail out. Incidentally I feel they adopt a totally neutral voice when they do that. Newman does it to expose the flaws.

Set to wonderful rhythms, class arrangements and giving great soloists their head I think they fused Jazz with Rock more successfully than anyone else. IN fact I believe, at least upto the title track of Aja they are one of THE GREAT BANDS.

But the problem remains what were they singing about?

So take a niche subject and let the internet loose.

Well here's an introductory article that hints at the problems
http://www.stylusmagazine.com/articles/staff_top_10/top-ten-obscure-steely-dan-lyrics.htm

Of course to keep up with all the references a specialist Dictionary would be useful
http://www.steelydandictionary.com/

And a site devoted to such stuff
http://feverdreams.whatsmykarma.com/katylie.htm

I suspect there's plenty more. You can google songs individually, hopefully for some insight.
So is Chain Lightening about Bop Fans or Nazi sympathisers?
http://songmeanings.com/songs/view/140471/

Does this matter? Well yes I think it does. My Old School is a brilliant mix of big band Jazz and rock guitar, it really swings and explained like this it even makes some sense!

#4 
04-14-2005, 04:53 AM 
Antonius Block 
Charter Member Join Date: Oct 2001
Location: SouthWest UK
Posts: 1,755

More analysis here: 
Quote:
There was an unpleasant drug bust at Bard in May of 1969, according to Brian Sweet, and both Mr. Becker and Mr. Fagen were apprehended (RITY, p. 15)--thus, presumably, the reference to ending up "with the working girls in the county jail." Historical note: G. Gordon Liddy was the assistant D.A. 
Yes, that G. Gordon Liddy.

Finally can you trust the internet?

Who played guitar on Haitian Divorce?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Carlton

or "Dean Parks played the actual guitar notes and Walter Becker modified Parks' notes with that voice bag"

http://somethingelsereviews.com/2012/01/29/steely-dan-sunday-haitian-divorce-1976/

I have also seen an explanation of Haitian Divorce which is much Darker. Presumably the author of the piece started to look for the most sinister explanation to match such tales as Everyones Gone to the Movies (subject child porn). In his world a "Zombie" drink is not a cocktail, but one laced with sedative and she's as surprised as Clean Willie by consequent events. However this ignores the fact she willingly ordered a Zombie and then took herself to the dance.

It's easy to read to much into in these lyrics, in fact it's fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

A couple of books: Eminent Hipsters by DF and Reelin' in the Years, by Brian Sweet.

Not read them like...


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Eminent Hipsters is a short fun read for hardcore fans only. It led me to posting a Boswell Sisters link on hits Forum. Never thought he'd reference them.

For non hardcore fans it's a lasy piece worth dipping into in the smallest room. He even gives up half way through and turns it into a diary of how boring life on the road is.

How's that for objectivity. Not read the other. 

IMO any Forum that has more interest in the Eagles than Steely Dan is not for me. 


Happy Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I think that the Dan enjoyed being deliberately obscure with their lyrics.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> IMO any Forum that has more interest in the Eagles than Steely Dan is not for me.


Any major dude with half a heart surely will tell you my friend 
Any minor world that breaks apart falls together again 
When the demon is at your door 
In the morning it won't be there no more 
Any major dude will tell you

Great song! I think I feel some Squonk's tears welling up. I might have to put on A Trick of the Tail. I hope you don't have anything against Genesis.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> IMO any Forum that has more interest in the Eagles than Steely Dan is not for me.


Turn up the Eagles
The neighbours are listening

http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=2098


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have all of the Dan's 70s albums, except for Gaucho. Never warmed to that overly slick, and not too grand follow up to Aja. But where else to go after Aja? They had pretty much exhausted all of the possibilites by that point. The only other album I've purchased in the past 25 years is Fagen's Morph The Cat, which I found sorely lacking. The music doesn't sound inspired at all. Probably good for people who like immaculate productions to show off their audio systems, but the songs and performances don't do anything for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I very much enjoyed Fagen's "The Nightfly" about a circa 1960 disc jockey's night of music and conversation. Having been around in that time period, the album gives me a highly nostalgic feeling.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

starthrower said:


> I have all of the Dan's 70s albums, except for Gaucho. Never warmed to that overly slick, and not too grand follow up to Aja. But where else to go after Aja? They had pretty much exhausted all of the possibilites by that point. The only other album I've purchased in the past 25 years is Fagen's Morph The Cat, which I found sorely lacking. The music doesn't sound inspired at all. *Probably good for people who like immaculate productions to show off their audio systems*, but the songs and performances don't do anything for me.


Hey... Don't be such a snob!!  LOL! Just kidding! :lol:

But seriously, Becker and Fagen have always taken great care with their sound and are open to the possibilities that new ways of recording offer. Gaucho and Nightfly sound fabulous in 5.1 surround!! Today I've been listening to Two Against Nature and Everything Must Go in surround. The separation of the Lead & Backing vocals is wonderful.

And... don't get me started on their early albums! I (and many others) have been waiting and waiting for modern Hirez reissues of the original Quad mixes of Can't Buy a Thrill, Countdown to Ecstasy, and Pretzel Logic. It would also be a dream come true if Elliot Scheiner would get a 5.1 mix of Royal Scam, Katy Lied, and Aja out...although the multitracks for the songs Black Cow and Aja seem to be lost. Fagen has even offered a $600 reward to anyone who can find them. Has anyone seen them?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The revelation for me about Steely Dan is that they basically used their voices as a horn section.

As far as lyrics and obscure messages, sometimes they are not very subtle at all. The song "Barrytown" is a thinly-veiled negative statement about gay men. Of course, this does not surprise me, coming from Fagen. Maybe he was sensitive about his name being similar to the term "***," and he got bullied in junior high about it, and the song was his revenge. Perhaps it is a deeply-ingrained religious/cultural bias, served up LA style.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> The revelation for me about Steely Dan is that they basically used their voices as a horn section.
> 
> As far as lyrics and obscure messages, sometimes they are not very subtle at all. The song "Barrytown" is a thinly-veiled negative statement about gay men. Of course, this does not surprise me, coming from Fagen. Maybe he was sensitive about his name being similar to the term "***," and he got bullied in junior high about it, and the song was his revenge. Perhaps it is a deeply-ingrained religious/cultural bias, served up LA style.


Not thought that about Fagen but I can see it. Van Morrison definitely sings like that.

So you are playing the game? Very cool post. You don't really believe the boys have an LA style, do you. But you illustrate the dangers inherent in their approach, it leaves a song open to ANY interpretation. And when you can't be sure the narrator stance isn't ironic, you aren't left with much more than a couple of smart arses showing off.

But their lyrics are just perfect for their music and their best work was when they were trying to please themselves and experimenting with different forms. It works a treat for me.

I guess I'll have to buy the biography. 
Check out the possible meanings to which you've added another(unlikely one.).

http://songmeanings.com/songs/view/103336/

I'm not one to look behind I know that times must change
But over there in Barrytown they do things very strange
And though you're not my enemy 
I like things like they used to be
And though you'd like some company 
I'm standing by myself
Go play with someone else
I can see by what you carry that you come from Barrytown

Don't believe I'm taken in by stories I have heard 
I just read the Daily News and swear by every word 
And don't think that I'm out of line 
For speaking out for what is mine 
I'd like to see you do just fine
But look at what you wear 
And the way you cut your hair

I can see by what you carry that you come from Barrytown

In the beginning we recall that the word was hurled 
Barrytown people got to be from another world

Leave me or I'll be just like the others you will meet 
They won't act as kindly if they see you on the street 
And don't you scream or make a shout 
It's nothing you can do about 
It was there where you came out 
It's a special lack of grace 
I can see it in your face

I can see by what you carry that you come from Barrytown


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

dogen said:


> Turn up the Eagles
> The neighbours are listening
> 
> http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=2098


"As Glenn Frey has pointed out, changing it to "steely knives" retains the phallic imagery."

Then, Glenn Frey was, evidently, oblivious to the origin of the name "Steely Dan." :lol:


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

Biwa said:


> Fagen has even offered a $600 reward to anyone who can find them. Has anyone seen them?


Kind of an odd reward figure. If it was me, I'd offer $723. :lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

> Check out the possible meanings to which you've added another(unlikely one.).


Unlikely? It's about as subtle as a Mac truck. OKAY, MAN, PROVE YOUR CASE LIKE I DO: LINE BY LINE.

I'm not one to look behind I know that times must change
But over there in *Barrytown* (rhymes with Fairytown)*they do things very strange*
And though you're not my enemy 
I like things like they used to be
And though *you'd like some company *
I'm standing by myself
*Go play with someone else*
I can see by *what you carry* (a purse?) that you come from Barrytown

Don't believe I'm taken in by stories I have heard 
I just read the Daily News and swear by every word (referring to gay murders?)
And don't think that I'm out of line 
For speaking out for *what is mine* (my manhood?)
I'd like to see you do just fine
*But look at what you wear 
And the way you cut your hair *(why the reference to style?)

I can see by what you carry that you come from Barrytown

*In the beginning we recall that the word was hurled *(Old Testament law?)
Barrytown people got to be from another world

Leave me or I'll be just like the others you will meet 
They won't act as kindly if they see you on the street 
And don't you *scream* or make a shout 
It's nothing you can do about *
It was there where you came out *
It's a special lack of grace 
I can see it in your face

I can see by what you carry that you come from Barrytown


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

^^^
Now, think about the most notorious denizens of Barrytown (the real one, with a B) and see if the lyrics don't take on, if not a whole new meaning, then, at least a different target.

In this case, I would say (to skewer an old saw) you're in the right pew, but the wrong church. :lol:


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Unlikely? It's about as subtle as a Mac truck. OKAY, MAN, PROVE YOUR CASE LIKE I DO: LINE BY LINE.
> 
> I'm not one to look behind I know that times must change
> But over there in *Barrytown* (rhymes with Fairytown)*they do things very strange*
> ...


Ok now you've got me confused, I'm starting to believe you might actually mean this.

Your analysis ignores the first line

"I'm not one to look behind I know that times must change" . If your version is correct this translates as "I've got nothing against Homosexuals, but …." TThe song is about the narrators attitude to these "people from another world". It's him who is criticising them. As in most of their songs, Becker and Fagen are adopting a persona and it's hard to think of songs they've written from the perspective of Angels.

Plus your tenuous (Barry rhymes with Fairy?) references to what YOU are identifying as Gay cliché's (purses, really?) might make your own position in this debate rather suspicious. I bet you'd say some of your best friends are gay? I'll give you the benefit of the doubt and say you are playing along with the narrator, so well done.

Hey I said it was fun reading too much into these lyrics.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

next up the sublime Dr Wu.

Katy tried
I was halfway crucified
I was on the other side
Of no tomorrow
You walked in
And my life began again
Just when I'd spent the last piaster
I could borrow
All night long
We would sing that stupid song
And every word we sang
I knew was true
Are you with me Doctor Wu
Are you really just a shadow
Of the man that I once knew
Are you crazy are you high
Or just an ordinary guy
Have you done all you can do
Are you with me Doctor

Don't seem right
I've been strung out here all night
I've been waiting for the taste
You said you'd bring to me
Biscayne Bay
Where the Cuban gentlemen sleep all day
I went searching for the song
You used to sing to me
Katy lies
You could see it in her eyes
But imagine my surprise
When I saw you

Are you with me Doctor Wu
Are you really just a shadow
Of the man that I once knew
She is lovely yes she's sly
And you're an ordinary guy
Has she finally got to you
Can you hear me Doctor


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Tedski said:


> Kind of an odd reward figure. If it was me, I'd offer $723. :lol:


So righteous is the need. But it does seem like chicken feed, doesn't it!? :angel:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2015)

THE ROYAL SCAM
And they wandered in 
From the city of St. John 
Without a dime 
Wearing coats that shined 
Both red and green
Colors from their sunny island 
From their boats of iron 
They looked upon the promised land 
Where surely life was sweet 
On the rising tide 
To New York City 
Did they ride into the street
See the glory
Of the royal scam

They are hounded down 
To the bottom of a bad town 
Amid the ruins 
Where they learn to fear 
An angry race of fallen kings 
Their dark companions 
While the memory of 
Their southern sky was clouded by 
A savage winter 
Every patron saint 
Hung on the wall, shared the room 
With twenty sinners

See the glory
Of the royal scam

By the blackened wall 
He does it all 
He thinks he's died and gone to heaven 
Now the tale is told 
By the old man back home
He reads the letter 
How they are paid in gold 
Just to babble in the back room 
All night and waste their time 
And they wandered in 
From the city of St. John without a dime

See the glory
Of the royal scam


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Belowpar said:


> next up the sublime Dr Wu.
> 
> Katy tried
> I was halfway crucified
> ...


I'm not a great fan of SD but I really like Dr. Wu, definitely my favorite tune of them


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Belowpar said:


> Ok now you've got me confused, I'm starting to believe you might actually mean this.
> 
> Your analysis ignores the first line
> 
> ...


This proves my case; you cannot defend your interpretation (whatever it may be) on a line-by-line basis; all you can do is try to invalidate mine.

PROVE YOUR CASE WITHOUT FOCUSSING ON MINE. That is, if you have one, which I doubt.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Belowpar said:


> As in most of their songs, Becker and Fagen are adopting a persona and it's hard to think of songs they've written from the perspective of Angels.


(sarcastically) Oh, okay, I'll use that excuse for my post as well. I didn't write it from a first-person perspective.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Tedski said:


> ^^^
> Now, think about the most notorious denizens of Barrytown (the real one, with a B) and see if the lyrics don't take on, if not a whole new meaning, then, at least a different target.
> 
> In this case, I would say (to skewer an old saw) you're in the right pew, but the wrong church.


Okay, explain the significance of "Barrytown" which is a city in New Zealand. We're waiting.:lol:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Challenge: Explain the lyrics to "Your Gold Teeth."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Challenge: Explain the lyrics to "Everyone's Gone to the Movies."


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Dude gross - those last two are un-fun challenges. But great songs


----------



## Tedski (Jul 8, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> Okay, explain the significance of "Barrytown" which is a city in New Zealand. We're waiting.:lol:


How about the significance of Barrytown, which is a city in New York, where Sun Myung Moon built a seminary to churn out new leaders for all the Moonies (whom you could tell, by the flowers they all carried, that they came from Barrytown, which is just a hop, skip, and a jump away from Annandale).

As far as I know, the Dan never sang about New Zealand, unless it's a city in Aja. :lol:


----------

